# liquid diet



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

im on a liquid diet for the next 6 weeks so i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for meals.

thanks,
spencer


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Beer.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

.......


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

More beer, with some gatorade for before you go to bed for that pesky case of dry mouth.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Not to get off topic but, Why is that?If you dont mind me asking im about to get ALL my teeth pulled and i am going to be in the same boat in about two weeks and was just wondering if your case is similar to mine.But i like some good ol mashed tatters & gravie and beer lol:thumbsup:


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Teeth pulled?


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

chad403 said:


> Teeth pulled?


Yep. all of them


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

*I'm with splittine*



Splittine said:


> Beer.


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Take a look at this site.
http://www.oralfacialsurgeons.com/surgical_instructions/jaw_surgery.html


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Take a look at this site.
> http://www.oralfacialsurgeons.com/surgical_instructions/jaw_surgery.html


 
I deffently appreciate that Mrfish i will be saving that for later:thumbup:


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

had mine out last Feb. ate pudding cheese and whooperchopped everything for awhile even steak, but it was good.Still not perfect but I can now eat my favorite snack fresh nuts! Good luck


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Sushi maker said:


> had mine out last Feb. ate pudding cheese and whooperchopped everything for awhile even steak, but it was good.Still not perfect but I can now eat *my favorite snack fresh nuts*! Good luck


Uhhhhh..........ok

LOL


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

beer in the can and save the good stuff for company. beer in a bottle.


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Muscle milk*

Of all the protein shakes out there Muscle Milk is by far the best tasting. You'll get all the vitamins and minerals needs but also some much needed protein to keep your body from eating itself. Buy online to save money, GNC has a huge markup
Luckyvitamin.com Is where I buy my stuff super fast shipping and oh yea shipping is free!!!

Now after protein is taken chase with a cold beer and your set!
:yes:


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Your favorite vegetables boiled and run through a food processor. Aint much meat any count if you cant chew it, but maybe suck on some jerky. This too will pass.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Boat Dranks!
Margaritas and chit...
Brent


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Slim Fast is found in most stores and has most of the vitamins and minerals to keep you from getting sick.


----------



## RedfishJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

What about milk shakes? Or possibly Protein Shakes? Are there some shakes called Nurtrament? You might take one of the Nutrament shakes and add some Ice Cream to it. I know my Dad was on liquid diet one time and my Mother would take a steak and cook it, then grind it up with all the juices and some water or boulion I think and he would drink it. He said it tasted like steak no problems. 
but I certainly would not rule out an Ice Cold Beer once in a while!


----------

